# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjeni emrin dhe mbiemrin nga inicjalet, Për: Aktor/e, Kengetar/e, Sportist/e

## Toro2

*M.J* Kengetar/e

----------


## Izadora

Michael Jackson  

ML

----------


## hot_prinz

Unfair Izadora, se ki ceke cfare profesioni ka  :buzeqeshje: 

A mos eshte Mona Liza ?  :ngerdheshje: 

JCVD Artist/e

----------


## Izadora

Kengetare shqiptare eshte , sorry , anullim loje  :ngerdheshje:  





> JCVD Artist/e


Me sa di une vetem dy iniciale ka nje person lol

----------


## Toro2

*Jean-Cloude Van Damme* 

*C.R* Sportist/e

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> *Jean-Cloude Van Damme* 
> 
> *C.R* Sportist/e


Cristiano Ronaldo

----------


## Toro2

ahiii a mes osht shkavellk kjoo :@:@

----------


## Toro2

A.I / kengetare shqiptare

----------


## hot_prinz

Ajshe Istrefi jo, po Adelina Ismajli ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toro2

Ajshe Istrefi po Adelina Ismajli jo :P 

X.A Sportist (futbollist)

----------


## hot_prinz

xabi alonso

Xh.Q. [aktor]

----------


## Toro2

i ndjeri Xhevat Qena

R.G (Sportist) Futbollist.!

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> i ndjeri Xhevat Qena
> 
> R.G (Sportist) Futbollist.!


Raul Gonzales ?

----------


## arjan03

*R.B.(Aktore).................*

----------

